# I'm beginning to hate snakewood .....



## ripjack13




----------



## Schroedc

Looks like you're getting too aggressive with it. Light cuts, maybe even knock off the corners before turning. Drilling with really short steps, keeping heat to a minimum. Sanding really gently, create as little heat as possible. 


Or just send it all to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

Drill slow. I coat mine in thin ca. If any cracks it will fill them but drill slow. I don't sand with the lathe spinning either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Are your drill bits sharp?

Are you using CA to glue the tubes in? Try a good quality 2-part epoxy (e.g. T-88)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Clear the drill hole completely, EVERYTIME & more than you do with most wood!!! Otherwise , have @Mrs RipJack13 send all your snake wood stock to me & I'll make her the nicest set of acron birdhouse earrings from it!! You can even give them to her as a thank you gift for reducing your stress levels!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

duncsuss said:


> Are your drill bits sharp?
> 
> Are you using CA to glue the tubes in? Try a good quality 2-part epoxy (e.g. T-88)




I never use c/a glue for pen tubes. Had a couple fails where the tube came out years ago. Always use epoxy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I thought my bits were good. I need to invest in some good pen drill bits....
I did use ca...the medium stuff...

The holes were good till I got to the bottom. Usually cracked at about a 1/4-3/8 left to drill. I was letting the bit and wood cool down also. But I think it is the crap bits someone lovingly bought me for xmas....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Spinartist said:


> I never use c/a glue for pen tubes. Had a couple fails where the tube came out years ago. Always use epoxy!!




Had a noob in my studio who kept using thin c/a for pen tubes.  Made my hand hurt!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I thought my bits were good. I need to invest in some good pen drill bits....
> I did use ca...the medium stuff...
> 
> The holes were good till I got to the bottom. Usually cracked at about a 1/4-3/8 left to drill. I was letting the bit and wood cool down also. But I think it is the crap bits someone lovingly bought me for xmas....




Some woods explode when you let even a small amount of drill cuttings build up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Clear the drill hole completely, EVERYTIME & more than you do with most wood!!! Otherwise , have @Mrs RipJack13 send all your snake wood stock to me & I'll make her the nicest set of acron birdhouse earrings from it!! You can even give them to her as a thank you gift for reducing your stress levels!!
> 
> View attachment 113900



She says, thank you, but, no....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

I'm trying to remember, what was it I sent to you in the 2015 Christmas Swap?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I thought my bits were good. I need to invest in some good pen drill bits....
> I did use ca...the medium stuff...
> 
> The holes were good till I got to the bottom. Usually cracked at about a 1/4-3/8 left to drill. I was letting the bit and wood cool down also. But I think it is the crap bits someone lovingly bought me for xmas....



Ate you using a brad point bit? I've found regular split point bits like to blow out blanks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> The holes were good till I got to the bottom. Usually cracked at about a 1/4-3/8 left to drill. I was letting the bit and wood cool down also. But I think it is the crap bits someone lovingly bought me for xmas....



Slow down the drill to it's slowest setting; use compressed air to blow out the chips/swarf (and cool both the drill bit and the blank down) each time you retract the bit from the hole.


----------



## Spinartist

duncsuss said:


> I'm trying to remember, what was it I sent to you in the 2015 Christmas Swap?


----------



## duncsuss

Was this it?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike1950

He is a framer by occupation, wood butchers. No patience

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> I'm trying to remember, what was it I sent to you in the 2015 Christmas Swap?


I didn't say I hated that...I love that pencil.



Schroedc said:


> Ate you using a brad point bit? I've found regular split point bits like to blow out blanks



I am. But it's a harbor freight one.
Should I be step drilling? Small bit to a larger one? Or just go with the big one?

Tomorrow I'm going to woodcraft and get 2 new bits. I'm doing an "El Grande" roller ball.
31/64 Inch bit & 33/64 Inch


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> He is a framer by occupation, wood butchers. No patience




Ouch....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I didn't say I hated that...I love that pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> I am. But it's a harbor freight one.
> Should I be step drilling? Small bit to a larger one? Or just go with the big one?
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to woodcraft and get 2 new bits. I'm doing an "El Grande" roller ball.
> 31/64 Inch bit & 33/64 Inch



I'd drill with just one bit but good and sharp, slow and easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Should I be step drilling? Small bit to a larger one? Or just go with the big one?
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to woodcraft and get 2 new bits. I'm doing an "El Grande" roller ball.
> 31/64 Inch bit & 33/64 Inch



Like Colin said -- I don't think step drilling is likely to have any better result.

If you have got long enough blanks for this -- try leaving 3/8ths undrilled and take it back to the bandsaw to cut it off to open that end.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I already stocked up on epoxy.....I just don't like using it cuz its messy. But my tune has changed about it now. Drill and glue one day then turn em the next day .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> Like Colin said -- I don't think step drilling is likely to have any better result.
> 
> If you have got long enough blanks for this -- try leaving 3/8ths undrilled and take it back to the bandsaw to cut it off to open that end.



Oh good idea. Then I wont have "pop out" down the end too.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

duncsuss said:


> Like Colin said -- I don't think step drilling is likely to have any better result.
> 
> If you have got long enough blanks for this -- try leaving 3/8ths undrilled and take it back to the bandsaw to cut it off to open that end.



I was about to suggest that. That's what I do with Tru-Stone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Schroedc said:


> I was about to suggest that. That's what I do with Tru-Stone


It's what I did with the Detroit Agate -- hated to waste any, that stuff is so rare, but I just knew it was going to pop right out if I drilled straight through.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I was about to suggest that. That's what I do with Tru-Stone



I've been running into that problem with other woods too. 

Side note question....what do you do with the cut offs?


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Ouch....


Hell i was a plasterer, no short boards for us"Mix another bag a mud and blame it on hoddy". If there is any left ove mud put it in framers nail bags...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Hell i was a plasterer, no short boards for us"Mix another bag a mud and blame it on hoddy". If there is any left ove mud put it in framers nail bags...



That's why I never took my pouch off at work and when I did, it went into my tool box....
Darn mudders....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I've been running into that problem with other woods too.
> 
> Side note question....what do you do with the cut offs?



I'll use them for inlay or banding or turn cabochons out of them for bookmarks or cufflinks. Or just let them sit in a pail until it gets full and I dump it.


----------



## ripjack13

Oh you bad bad man.....


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Oh you bad bad man.....



You know howmany pens I make in a year. That's a lot of tiny pieces to store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Have you ever added em up?

Suggestion??
Would those pieces be good for a frb? Maybe good for segments too? It could be some extra $$? Not sure it would be worthwhile though....


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Side note question....what do you do with the cut offs?


I had a little fun with some of the leftovers and a few 1/4" (6mm) rare earth magnets -- more trouble than they are worth, of course, but cute for gifts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Have you ever added em up?
> 
> Suggestion??
> Would those pieces be good for a frb? Maybe good for segments too? It could be some extra $$? Not sure it would be worthwhile though....



Maybe tomorrow I'll dig out the pail of acrylics and make some lifesaver blanks...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ooooh! That's a novel idea. Even though I'm sure you're joking.


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Ooooh! That's a novel idea. Even though I'm sure you're joking.



I'm actually serious. You'll see.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

I've seen the pails of cutoffs. I'm pretty sure that my son spread about half of them to every corner of Colin's shop when we were there last month! 



Schroedc said:


> Maybe tomorrow I'll dig out the pail of acrylics and make some lifesaver blanks...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

As far as Snakewood goes, I do as Colin and Duncan have suggested. However, unless I get a special request for it, I've decided to quite while I'm ahead-ish on Snakewood. I'm currently batting a .500 average on Snakewood survival and figured I'd go out while the record is still good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I refuse to give up.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

@duncsuss , 
How long did it take to drill out the pencil?


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> @duncsuss ,
> How long did it take to drill out the pencil?


It was so long ago -- I don't remember how long it took, I just remember I'd drill a little then retract the bit and let it all cool before drilling some more. (Drilling on the lathe, not drill-press.)


Also, I drilled out all but the last 3/4" with a regular drill bit before switching to the specially-ground step bit for the final part.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Clear the drill hole completely, EVERYTIME & more than you do with most wood!!! Otherwise , have @Mrs RipJack13 send all your snake wood stock to me & I'll make her the nicest set of acron birdhouse earrings from it!! You can even give them to her as a thank you gift for reducing your stress levels!!
> 
> View attachment 113900


Seriously, you can't even give these away... @ripjack13 , send the lil guy some scraps for his earnings. He's gonna get a complex over this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Mike1950 said:


> He is a framer by occupation, wood butchers. No patience


. Ha that's wood butcher AND nail bender to you mr mudder

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

duncsuss said:


> It's what I did with the Detroit Agate -- hated to waste any, that stuff is so rare, but I just knew it was going to pop right out if I drilled straight through.


Cliff said to drill the agate in water. I was suppose to be getting some more but it never showed up


----------



## Mike1950

steve bellinger said:


> . Ha that's wood butcher AND nail bender to you mr mudder



Damn butchers always throwin their bend nails in yer mud bucket- hard to believe they bend that many.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Damn butchers always throwin their bend nails in yer mud bucket- hard to believe they bend that many.....



I used to toss in screws.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Microwave bake then drill slow, slow, slow.
Use lots of Med CA to anchor the tube.

Les


----------



## Kevin

rdabpenman said:


> Microwave bake .....



Huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

rdabpenman said:


> Microwave bake then drill slow, slow, slow.
> Use lots of Med CA to anchor the tube.
> 
> Les



I'm not understanding the reasoning for microwaving it? I thought you want to keep the heat away from it?

I know you don't like divulging your methods for doing things Les, but, could you explain that method fully for me?
Please?
Thank you....


----------



## Spinartist

rdabpenman said:


> Microwave bake then drill slow, slow, slow.
> Use lots of Med CA to anchor the tube.
> 
> Les




Epoxieeeeee


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I'm not understanding the reasoning for microwaving it? I thought you want to keep the heat away from it?
> 
> I know you don't like divulging your methods for doing things Les, but, could you explain that method fully for me?
> Please?
> Thank you....



That isn't enough explanation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Epoxieeeeee



Cook the epoxy?


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> That isn't enough explanation?


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> I'm not understanding the reasoning for microwaving it?



I've been thinking about this (always dangerous )

Maybe it's a way of softening up the wood -- like steaming before bending? It would only work if there's plenty of moisture in the wood to begin with (otherwise it'd just catch fire, like walnut pen blanks do DAMHIKT)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> I've been thinking about this (always dangerous )
> 
> Maybe it's a way of softening up the wood -- like steaming before bending? It would only work if there's plenty of moisture in the wood to begin with (otherwise it'd just catch fire, like walnut pen blanks do DAMHIKT)




Well my snakewood is dry. So maybe soaking it in water?


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Well my snakewood is dry. So maybe soaking it in water?



Why not? It's your snakewood .... 

_Disclaimer: This post is for entertainment purposes only, and should not be interpreted as advice or recommendation. Author accepts no liability for any damage, immediate or consequential blah blah blah._

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Well my snakewood is dry. So maybe soaking it in water?


Snakes like water so it should work..... Maybe if you were to do that and wear That dinosaur suit while yer turning it would help- Pictures please....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> Why not? It's your snakewood ....
> 
> _Disclaimer: This post is for entertainment purposes only, and should not be interpreted as advice or recommendation. Author accepts no liability for any damage, immediate or consequential blah blah blah._





Mike1950 said:


> Snakes like water so it should work..... Maybe if you were to do that and wear That dinosaur suit while yer turning it would help- Pictures please....



Ok...soo....am ignoring Duncan's advice and taking Mike's ?
Cool...lemme go soak my snake and put some fresh batteries in my dinopack ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Has anyone tried stabilizing snakewood? I just looked at a snakewood pen that has developed 2 small cracks just sitting in inventory.


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Has anyone tried stabilizing snakewood? I just looked at a snakewood pen that has developed 2 small cracks just sitting in inventory.



I tried it once. It didn't end well.


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> I tried it once. It didn't end well.



Too dense? Oily?


----------



## Schroedc

Tom Smart said:


> Too dense? Oily?




Pretty dense, didn't take up a lot of resin plus the bake caused it to split.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> the bake caused it to split.



Ah


----------

